# تحليل التدفقات النقدية cash flow analysis



## محمود الطحاوي (28 يناير 2009)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
اخوتي الكرام 
اقدم لكم هذا المجهود المتواضع عسي الله ان ينفع به كل مخلص
و هو عبار عن تبسيط لتحليل التدفقات النقدية للمشروعات من وجهة نظر المقاول
cash flow analysis
contractors' point of view
راجيا من الله ان ينفعكم به
*الكتاب باللغة العربية*اخوكم محمود الطحاوي


----------



## Akmal (28 يناير 2009)

الف شكر على هذا الملف الرائع و الشرح الممتاز للـ Cash Flow و و أحب أضيف بعض الأمثلة الفعلية للـ Cash Flow و التى تم عملها بواسطة الأكسيل


----------



## حسن احمد (28 يناير 2009)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## باحا (28 يناير 2009)

الف شكر على الملف القيم


----------



## محمد مطر (28 يناير 2009)

شكراً وجزاك الله كل خير...


----------



## محمود الطحاوي (29 يناير 2009)

شكرا علي الردود و بارك الله فيكم


----------



## mustafasas (29 يناير 2009)

*مع الشكر*

ما شاء الله عليك يا باشمهندس معلومات دقيقة وبعيدة عن الاطاله حتي اختيارك لالوان التظليل فيها ذوق راقي


----------



## محمود الطحاوي (29 يناير 2009)

بارك الله فيكم و في اعماركم و شكرا علي الردود


----------



## eng_houssam (29 يناير 2009)

بارك الله بك أخي محمود وبالفعل تحليل قصير ولكنه مفيد جداً وما اعجبي اكثر هو طريقة الاخراج واستخدامك للتنسيق الذي يدل على احترافية
بارك الله بك


----------



## faiqmohmed (29 يناير 2009)

مجهود طيب اخي الكريم


----------



## محمود الطحاوي (29 يناير 2009)

شكرا و بارك الله فيكم


----------



## anwerbasha (30 يناير 2009)

باراك اللة فيكم ة شكرااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## engmohamad (30 يناير 2009)

مشكور على الملف القيم


----------



## الجنزوري محمد (31 يناير 2009)

بارك الله فيكم محمود وأكمل
ملخص جميل وملف اكسل رائع


----------



## محمود الطحاوي (31 يناير 2009)

بارك الله فيكم و نفعكم به


----------



## عبدالقادر حجاج (31 يناير 2009)

thank you very much


----------



## Ahmed15 (1 فبراير 2009)

اول مرة اقرا شرح مبسط ومفهوم للكاش فلو
الله يجزاك مليون خير


----------



## محمود الطحاوي (1 فبراير 2009)

الحمد لله علي ذلك بارك الله فيك


----------



## محمود الطحاوي (5 فبراير 2009)

بارك الله فيكم


----------



## محمود الطحاوي (10 فبراير 2009)

انتظروني في كيفية الاختيار بين البدائل التمويلية


----------



## وسام صيام (10 فبراير 2009)

مشكور اخي الكريم على الملف


----------



## Safwan Haddad (10 فبراير 2009)

جزيل الشكر لكم على هذه المساهمه
أدعو العلي القدير أن يكتبها في ميزان حسناتكم​


----------



## samipro (12 فبراير 2009)

Many thanks BROTHER and well done


----------



## السيف الاخضر (13 فبراير 2009)

محمود الطحاوي قال:


> انتظروني في كيفية الاختيار بين البدائل التمويلية


 

بالانتظار اخي محمود

لدي طلب اذا ممكن وانا لك من الشاكرين
هل لديك نسخة انجليزية للكتاب -اقصد الكاش فلوو-؟ 

بارك الله بكم


----------



## محمود الطحاوي (16 فبراير 2009)

أخي الكريم حقيقي انا مش عندي كتب الكترونية في الموضوع دة
بس هادورلك


----------



## Sameh Shaaban (17 فبراير 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا يا أخ محمود


----------



## محمود الطحاوي (20 فبراير 2009)

شكرا للردود و نفعكم الله بما فيه من علم


----------



## ahmedafatah (20 فبراير 2009)

جزاك الله كل خير أخي الكريم


----------



## محمود الطحاوي (23 فبراير 2009)

شكرا للردود و بارك الله فيكم


----------



## magnoooo (25 فبراير 2009)

الف شكر على المجهود الرئع وبارك الله فيك


----------



## alaa eldin farag (4 مارس 2009)

جزاك الله خير الجزاء


----------



## sallam1998 (4 مارس 2009)

*شكراً وجزاك الله كل خير...*​


----------



## esh970 (4 مارس 2009)

*شكراً وجزاك الله .......*​


----------



## yousefrad (8 مارس 2009)

شكرا ومزيد من عطاءك الخير


----------



## ahalhammadi (9 مارس 2009)

شكرا وباارك الله فيك


----------



## engahmedezz (9 مارس 2009)

جزاك الله خيرااااااااااااااااا


----------



## محمود الطحاوي (10 مارس 2009)

شكرا للردود و بارك الله فيكم


----------



## محمود الطحاوي (13 مارس 2009)

بارك الله فيكم و شكرا للردود


----------



## عطيةحسن (18 مارس 2009)

السلام عليكم
يا اخي الف شكر 
فعلا والله انتم خير صحبة 
والله يجزاكم كل خير


----------



## عطيةحسن (18 مارس 2009)

الله يجزاك كل خير 

و يسعدني الرد علي اي استفسار في تنفيذ الاعمال المعدنية 
تنفيذ الهياكل المعدنية 
الهياكل المتعددة الطوابق


----------



## محمود الطحاوي (18 مارس 2009)

بارك الله فيك أخي م/عطية حسن 
و لو عندك اي ملفات تخص تنفيذ المنشآت المعدنية اكون شاكر ليك جدا


----------



## رضا الفطاطري (18 مارس 2009)

لاادري كيف اشكركم علي هذه المعلومات القيمه جزاكم الله خيرا وزادكم علما واخلاصا


----------



## نعيم ابو كرم (19 مارس 2009)

جزاءك الله خير اخي


----------



## الحامد الشناوي (20 مارس 2009)

بعد عمل save للملف المرفق لم يفتح ويعطى رسالة the file is damaged and coud not be repaired أرجو الافادة


----------



## م.طاهر (20 مارس 2009)

بارك الله فيك اخي الكريم


----------



## حسامان (22 مارس 2009)

ربنا يباركلك ويجعل في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## samipro (28 مارس 2009)

مع جزيل الشكر والإمتنان
لكل من شارك في هذا العمل


----------



## محمود الطحاوي (28 مارس 2009)

بارك الله فيم و جعلة نافعا لك و لكل قارئ مسلم مخلص لله تعالي


----------



## جلال ثابت الأغبري (4 أبريل 2009)

جهد رائع جدا ..

بارك الله بك ..وماذا عن وجهة نظر المالك؟ هل


----------



## جلال ثابت الأغبري (4 أبريل 2009)

جهد رائع جدا ..

بارك الله بك ..وماذا عن وجهة نظر المالك؟ هل لديك


----------



## جلال ثابت الأغبري (4 أبريل 2009)

جهد رائع جدا ..

بارك الله بك ..وماذا عن وجهة نظر المالك؟ هل لديك بحث


----------



## جلال ثابت الأغبري (4 أبريل 2009)

جهد رائع جدا ..

بارك الله بك ..وماذا عن وجهة نظر المالك؟ هل لديك بحث او


----------



## جلال ثابت الأغبري (4 أبريل 2009)

جهد رائع جدا ..

بارك الله بك ..وماذا عن وجهة نظر المالك؟ هل لديك بحث بهذا


----------



## جلال ثابت الأغبري (4 أبريل 2009)

جهد رائع جدا ..

بارك الله بك ..وماذا عن وجهة نظر المالك؟ هل لديك بحث بهذا الخصوص؟


----------



## عبدالقادر حجاج (4 أبريل 2009)

بارك الله فيكم جميعا وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## محمود الطحاوي (17 أبريل 2009)

جزانا و اياكم و ربنا يبارك لكم علي الردود


----------



## samipro (18 أبريل 2009)

مشكورين جميعا وبارك الله بكم


----------



## محمود الطحاوي (19 أبريل 2009)

شكرا للردود الطيبة و بارك الله فيكم


----------



## فادي أحمد أورفلي (20 أبريل 2009)

بارك الله فيك أخ محمد


----------



## hamzayomtok (7 مايو 2009)

بسم الله الرحم​ن الرحيم
أشكرك بشدة ياباشمهندس على هذه المعلومات القيمة والمرتبة بشكل سهل
كما أشكرك لأنك لم تطلب إضافة رد مسبقا وبالتالى فإن كان هناك رد فذلك لأن عملك فعلا يستحق الثناء
وأتمنى لو كان متاح جزء خاص بال Earned value و Resources
​وشكرا جزيلا وبارك الله فيك
:13:


----------



## سيد طه محمد (7 أغسطس 2009)

مجهود أكتر من رائع و حضرتك اللي متواضع
بارك الله فيك و علمك كل ما ينفعك و يشرح صدرك و يرفع قدرك على كل ما تقدمه لنفع أخوانك


----------



## ataa sheko (7 مايو 2010)

جزاء الله خيرا على الموضوع


----------



## محمود شراده (15 أبريل 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا وجعله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## alhussien1980 (16 أبريل 2011)

بارك الله فيكما و يزيدكما من علمه


----------



## mohamedkhattab1 (23 أبريل 2011)

thanks very much..


----------



## م اشرف الكرم (24 أبريل 2011)

حقيقة شرح مفصل و واضح و رائع

نفع الله بك يا م محمود الطبلاوي

اعمالك فعلا تنم على اخلاق معطاءة
ربنا يبارك لك في علمك و فهمك و وقتك و صحتك


كما ان الشكر موصول الى الاخ المهندس Akmal
جعله الله في موازين اعمالكم بكل خير


----------



## himaelnady (24 أبريل 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## yelmouh (30 أبريل 2011)

بارك الله فيك اخي العزيز


----------



## بن دحمان (30 أبريل 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## sahoocom (5 مايو 2011)

جزاك الله خيراُ .


----------



## Arefaat (8 مايو 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ash hag (10 مايو 2011)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## mezohazoma (15 يونيو 2011)

thanks


----------



## abo_renad2 (17 يونيو 2011)

الله يجزاك الف خير


----------



## محمد صديق سعد (18 يونيو 2011)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## mohamedkhattab1 (18 يونيو 2011)

great efforts and clear , thnx..go on waiting more


----------



## masameeso (22 يونيو 2011)

thanxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## saadson (20 يناير 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا يا بشمهندس
فعلا شرح وافى واستفدت من الشرح
والكيرفات


----------



## sayedahmed330 (20 يناير 2012)

مشكوووووووووووووووور أخي الكريم


----------



## يسرى191 (20 يناير 2012)

أخى المهندس محمود الملف ممتاز و شكرا على المجهود المتميز فى اعداده و لى طلب صغير منك 

ارجو توضيح العلاقة الحسابية فى ملفك 
20% الربح 
20000 + 20%(20000)= 25000 و هو المذكور فى الملف و لكن 20% من 20000 تساوى 4000 و نضيفهم على 20000 يكون المجموع 24000 و ليس 25000 ارجو توضيح هذا الرقم و شكرا جزيلا 
ايضا ارجو منك توضيح كيفية حساب الدفعات للمقاول التى يطلبها من المالك بعد خصم 10% فى الجدول الموجود فى صفحة 7 حيث أن monthly invoice لشهر 1هو 25000 و لا يوجد retention و المطلوب دفعه من المقاول للمالك هو 20000 ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ حيث ان 10% ال retention اصلا غير موجودة فى الشهر 1 اذا من اين جاء الرقم 20000 فقط و ليس 25000 و لو حسبنا retention 10% من 25000 يكون 2500 و بطرح 2500 من 25000 يكون المطلوب من المالك هو 22500 فقط ارجو ان لا أكون قد اطلت عليك و اعذرنى على عدم فهمى للجدول المرفق بصفحة 7 
مع وافر الشكر


----------



## باسل أفندي (21 يناير 2012)

يا اخي والله عليك شرح ممتاز جدا جدا اسلوب يشرح نفسه استفدت منه الكثير .. اقبل تحياتي


----------



## باسل أفندي (21 يناير 2012)

مجهود مشكور عليه يا مهندس اكمل


----------



## ELDAKHAKHNY (8 مايو 2012)

*شكراً وجزاك الله كل خير*


----------



## المساعد 1 (12 يونيو 2012)

مشكوررررررررررررر:31:


----------



## mohamedkroosh (13 يونيو 2012)

مجهود طيب وجعله الله فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## محمد ابو مريم (28 يونيو 2012)

بارك الله بك


----------



## ممندس 2000 (28 يونيو 2012)

مشكور جداً و جزاك الله الف خير


----------



## lostlove515 (13 يوليو 2012)

*جزاك خيرا*

جزاكم الله خيرا علي هذا الموضوع الهام جدا


----------



## engawyyy (28 يوليو 2012)

شكرا على المجهود الرائع


----------



## محمدعزت أبوزيد (31 يوليو 2012)

*شكرا*

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## sadek128 (4 أغسطس 2012)

جزاك الله كل خير....شرح اكثر من رائع .....مشكووووووووور


----------



## Eng.Ata (6 أغسطس 2012)

أشكرك جزيل الشكر


----------



## mrtan (10 أغسطس 2012)

شكراً وجزاك الله كل خير...


----------



## ahmed_567 (11 أغسطس 2012)

a;v [.dgh


----------



## ahme_1900 (12 أغسطس 2012)

thanks


----------



## ahmed_567 (12 أغسطس 2012)

بارك الله بك أخي محمود


----------



## المغربى (21 سبتمبر 2012)

شكرا شكرا جزيلا و ادعوا الله ان تجده فى حسناتك


----------



## zizo2004 (20 أكتوبر 2012)

مجهود رائع جدا مع خطأ بسيط في الحسابات ضمن المثال الموجود في الملف
جزاك الله كل خير و بارك الله فيك


----------



## م وضاح (21 أكتوبر 2012)

thanks alot dear


----------



## nofal (28 أكتوبر 2012)

جزاكم الله خيرا .


----------



## عطيةحسن (31 أكتوبر 2012)

thanks too much more


----------



## seeker (12 نوفمبر 2012)

thanks


----------



## ايمن حسين (16 ديسمبر 2012)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## akram621 (18 ديسمبر 2012)

شكرا 
اخي الكريم​


----------



## عاشق السهر (18 فبراير 2013)

جزيل الشكر على الشرح الرائع


----------



## محمودعسل (18 فبراير 2013)

بارك الله لكما وجعله في ميزان حسناتكما


----------



## doha_4all (22 فبراير 2013)

Akmal قال:


> الف شكر على هذا الملف الرائع و الشرح الممتاز للـ Cash Flow و و أحب أضيف بعض الأمثلة الفعلية للـ Cash Flow و التى تم عملها بواسطة الأكسيل



ملفاتك اكثر من رائعه , جزاك الله عنا خير الجزاء . اللهم بارك له فى علمه و علمه ما ينفعه


----------



## CITYSTAR (22 فبراير 2013)

مجهود رائع واستفدت منه كثيرا


----------



## samymoatty (20 مايو 2013)

أقدم شكرى للمهندس محمود الطحاوى وكل العملين بالمنتدى


----------



## sh sh (26 مايو 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## aburawan (2 يونيو 2013)

بارك الله فيكم وعاشت ايديكم


----------



## الكراديسى (2 يونيو 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## الصياد القاضى (7 يونيو 2013)

بارك اللة فيك


----------



## thadeeb (12 يونيو 2013)

اريد مساعدة في طريقة تصدير و استيراد بين الاكسل و البرايمفيرا 3


----------



## seesehs (20 يونيو 2013)

شكرا جزيلا للمهندسين الطحاوي و أكمل على المجهود


----------



## اسحاق الصبري (22 يونيو 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا​


----------



## nanoo201010 (22 يونيو 2013)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## dawoud66 (22 يونيو 2013)

بالتوفيق وشكرا على مجهودك العظيم


----------



## Eng.Mohd Azeem (4 يوليو 2013)

جزاك الله خيراً و شكراً جزيلاً


----------



## waelbaha (28 يوليو 2013)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## glman (3 أغسطس 2013)

مشكوووور


----------



## teefaah (17 سبتمبر 2013)

الله يعطيك العافيه


----------



## mouhnnadassl (22 أكتوبر 2014)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
لم اجد الملفات الخاصة ب التدفق النقدي
ارجو تزويدنا ب كتاب يشرح التدفق النفدي مع امثلة في الاكسل و لكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## m_saad842014 (22 أكتوبر 2014)

ملفات رائعة جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## arch_hamada (5 يناير 2015)

جزاكم الله خيرا​
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم ​
يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا إِن تَنصُرُوا اللَّهَ يَنصُرْكُمْ وَيُثَبِّتْ أَقْدَامَكُمْ [محمد : 7]​
صدق الله العظيم ​


اللهم انصر الاسلام و اعز المسلمين​


----------



## hhmdan (5 يناير 2015)

سلمت يداك و جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## م/ محمد البغدادي (22 يناير 2015)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## atefzd (7 مارس 2015)

الف شكر


----------



## body55 (29 مارس 2015)

جزاك الله خيرا كثيرا ونفعك الله ونحن بما تعلمنا وعلمناccccccccccccccccccccccc


----------



## غيضان (30 أبريل 2015)

الله يجزيكم الخير يا رب


----------



## SAIFASAD (8 مايو 2015)

شكرا جزيلا وفقك الله على المجهود الرائع


----------



## ابو ميدو2006 (9 مايو 2015)

لك كل الشكر بارك الله فيك


----------



## ahmed_zozo2006 (24 مايو 2015)

مجهود طيب اخي الكريم


----------



## م/وليد البسيونى (22 أغسطس 2015)

شكرا جزيلا , جزاك الله خيرا و بارك الله فيك


----------



## الكراديسى (2 نوفمبر 2015)

thanks


----------



## safa aldin (3 نوفمبر 2015)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## صالح عامر محمد (4 نوفمبر 2015)

مشكور علي هذا المجهود الرائع وجزاك الله خيراً​


----------



## safa aldin (5 نوفمبر 2015)

thank you very much


----------



## mory2000 (16 نوفمبر 2015)

شكرا وبارك الله فيكم


----------



## mory2000 (16 نوفمبر 2015)

Akmal قال:


> الف شكر على هذا الملف الرائع و الشرح الممتاز للـ Cash Flow و و أحب أضيف بعض الأمثلة الفعلية للـ Cash Flow و التى تم عملها بواسطة الأكسيل


ربنا يبارك فيك ويجعله فى ميزان حسناتك ان شاء الله


----------



## بيهو (20 نوفمبر 2015)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## أبوتقي (20 ديسمبر 2015)

شكرا جزيلا لك


----------



## safa aldin (26 مايو 2016)

جزاء الله خيرا


----------



## engabdo888 (26 سبتمبر 2016)

جزاكم الله خيرا​


----------



## فائز ابوزيد (6 نوفمبر 2016)

thaanks


----------



## oweineh (10 نوفمبر 2016)

الف شكر​


----------



## طه المهندس (16 ديسمبر 2016)

جزاك الله كل خير​


----------



## بحر الرجال (20 ديسمبر 2016)

كتب الله لك الاجر والثواب ... امين


----------



## safa aldin (21 ديسمبر 2016)

مجهود طيب اخي الكريم


----------



## mezohazoma (16 أبريل 2017)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## الإعصار9001 (16 مايو 2017)

يسرى191 قال:


> أخى المهندس محمود الملف ممتاز و شكرا على المجهود المتميز فى اعداده و لى طلب صغير منك
> 
> ارجو توضيح العلاقة الحسابية فى ملفك
> 20% الربح
> ...


لدي نفس الاستفسار ولو أنه مضى خمس سنوات و لم يتم الرد لكني منتظر 
مع الشكر للمهندس الطحاوي


----------



## محمود حلبي (27 يوليو 2018)

بارك الله فيكم ولجهودكم الرائعة


----------



## amromoustafa (11 ديسمبر 2018)

Thank you


----------

